# green eye birds



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

any body familiar with green eye birds with so much cluster.... are those eye color good for long distance or short..... finally i found a mentor..... with excellent race record in his combine.... are houbens are good cross with ludos and old line janseens cause i will breed a few this breeding season....


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

bloodlines_365 said:


> any body familiar with green eye birds with so much cluster.... are those eye color good for long distance or short..... finally i found a mentor..... with excellent race record in his combine.... are houbens are good cross with ludos and old line janseens cause i will breed a few this breeding season....


Good luck with your breeding. I never seen a green eyed pigeon, but have seen photos of them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I myself found one of my birds to have green eye. I don't know what it means or any significance of it. I am not into eye-sign. I think some birds have purple eyes, too. My green-eyed bird is only 2 months and 17 days. Hopefully someone will chime in who has experience with green-eye. I think only Incredible Hulk has green eye. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

in my readings and searchings of just reading thru pages of eye sign I found that the ones with the firey orange eyes always seems to fair better within the races .. now Im not sure what that means or that it means much cuz Im not one to believe in eyes sign at all and think that maybe it was just a strain that carried the same eye color that did better in peoples lofts but hey we all have our opinions... I just believe that some birds just like people were better made to carry certain traits that can bring a bird home and get er done


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Green eye...Yellow eye...Pearl eye...Red eye..Blue eye.....Winners come with all the different eye colors...100 miles to 600 miles...The BODY/FRAME/WING/DESIRE will make the bird fly/win from 600 miles..Not the Eye !!!..........Alamo


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

amen ... good birds are what win the races thats all you need to know


----------

